# This is how you protect an nos 69' Apple Krate for shipping.



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## schwinnray (Mar 10, 2017)

buying or selling id have to go pick that up would not trust anyone with a NOS


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)

I had Jerry from Memory Lane pack it for me and it arrived perfectly.



schwinnray said:


> buying or selling i.d. have to go pick that up would not trust anyone with a NOS


----------

